# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux Can you brief about this command

## RyanJames

What does the command acctcom in UNIX does. Is it a accouting relating command? What are the functionalities of this command. Kindly update me on this.

----------


## norman

acctcom command in UNIX reports a chronological history of all process that have been terminated. Some of the information given by this command are namely:
who was the User
System time and size
start and end real times
system exit status
Owner and terminal line associated with process

----------

